# jack herer



## dank specialist (Jan 3, 2007)

i just want to know how long it will take during the budding stage


----------



## KID (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive  grown sensi seeds jack herer a couple times.As I recall it took about nine to ten weeks to mature.


----------



## rickhunt (Mar 22, 2007)

about 8 to 9 weeks


----------

